
Ask HN: What RSS readers do Emacs/Vi users use? - williamle8300
I&#x27;m curious what the Emacs&#x2F;Vi community uses for reading RSS content.<p>Do you use Emacs&#x2F;Vi-specific plugins for this? Feedly? Tiny Tiny RSS?
======
lnalx
For a while I used to TinyTinyRSS [1] (web gui) and Newsbeuter [2] (cli) but
switched recently on FreshRSS [3] hosted on a free Openshift gear.

I never used Vim plugins to read my fresh news.

[1] [https://tt-rss.org/gitlab/fox/tt-rss/wikis/home](https://tt-
rss.org/gitlab/fox/tt-rss/wikis/home)

[2] [http://newsbeuter.org/](http://newsbeuter.org/)

[3] [https://freshrss.org/](https://freshrss.org/)

------
kzisme
I use TTRSS (TinyTinyRSS)

Never tried using a plugin to read my RSS - I feel it would over-complicate
most of what I use my RSS reader for.

It's a web gui, so I can use it at any browser I suppose if you're stuck in a
terminal you could use the plugin to read it though.

------
imarsman
I use an rss reader on my phone only. I use emacs for other stuff, except for
work projects, for which I use Eclipse, and personal projects, for which I use
Xcode.

~~~
williamle8300
You don't use an RSS reader on your laptop/desktop?

